# BMW's destroyed by HAIL!



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

We had a really bad hail storm wednesday night here in Austin. I was curious what the BMW of Austin fleet looked like concidering thousands of people experienced severe damage to their property. I was shocked! Just about every car in the lot had serious hail damage! I took plenty of pics for all of you guys!


----------



## MotorMark (Mar 17, 2008)

OUCH!!!

That hurts me a bit.


----------



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

thats crazy. good pics though


----------



## jimybonz 528 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man that sucks, i hate to see all those Bmws damaged like that, that must have been one heck of a storm.


----------



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

That one with the sold tag on it really got me. The M3 that is sure to be totaled has me thinking. "Dent Dr" anybody?


----------



## ashton540 (Feb 25, 2008)

Holly balls! :yikes: That sucks big time for that dealership! When I worked selling cars, the dealership I was at had a huge INDOOR show room to keep all of the new cars. The only cars we kept outside were the used and we never kept a ton of those in stock. Perhaps some other dealerships should take some notes. Lol


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

:bawling:
oh the humanity!


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

so what does the dealer do now? how do they sell those cars if they get repaired? do they have to disclose it?


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ouch... that M3 is f'ed!



soupcon said:


> so what does the dealer do now? how do they sell those cars if they get repaired? do they have to disclose it?


I believe most states will brand the title for hail damage like that.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

soupcon said:


> so what does the dealer do now? how do they sell those cars if they get repaired? do they have to disclose it?


I believe they have insurance for such an event, but I'm not sure.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i sense a big bmw blow out sale is going to happen at austin....


----------



## Financeman (Jan 14, 2009)

My daughter turns 16 in a few months.....I want to find her a safe "beater" to start her driving career. I suspect any of these BMWs that are more than two or three years old will be totalled. Umm....perhaps an opportunity to pick a cheap, but very good ride. Just a thought.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

That'll buff right out.


----------



## BimmerChuck (Dec 28, 2006)

ashton540 said:


> Holly balls! :yikes: That sucks big time for that dealership! When I worked selling cars, the dealership I was at had a huge INDOOR show room to keep all of the new cars. The only cars we kept outside were the used and we never kept a ton of those in stock. Perhaps some other dealerships should take some notes. Lol


Our dealer in Plano TX fits every single car inside when hail is forcasted.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wholly cow, a hail storm did all of that? You sure it wasn't a meteor shower?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

This could be a good opportunity to pick up a 335 engine and slide it into the ZHP....Hmmmm....


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think I could've taken all those pictures without falling down to my knees and crying out, "WHY, WHY???" It's enough to turn you away from religion! j/k


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

soupcon said:


> so what does the dealer do now? how do they sell those cars if they get repaired? do they have to disclose it?


Same deal as with damage that occurs in shipping stateside. If the damage is over a certain dollar amount (or percentage of the msrp, I can't remember which), the dealer is obligated to disclose it (whether you ask or not).

Of course, if you ask, the dealer is obligated to disclose ANY damage and repair that occurred on the car before sale.

I don't think Texas has a "hail" title, nor does the damage look severe enough to total any of the cars, if they're all new.

My guess is that insurance will pick up the cost of repair, and then the dealership will offer a "hail sale."

I've been to this dealership before. New sales & service. Seemed like a good bunch. Too bad it happened to them.


----------



## Adrian H (Jul 24, 2008)

I claim the M3 in the anme of spain.


----------



## SNaray8442 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ouch. I almost got stuck in that hail storm, but got south quick enough to survive it


----------



## cellomomsbmr (Feb 26, 2009)

Such a huge loss! We don't get those in Cali! That was awful!


----------



## 5seriesmatt (Aug 31, 2008)

75% off BMW sale anyone?


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

Big BMW sale in Austin for sure.


----------



## mnepitjr (Sep 12, 2008)

We had this happen the dealership I worked at. We had hail the size of baseballs destroy the whole lot full of new cars. Insurance paid money on each car to repair the dents. They did have to tell those buying the cars that they had repairs. Those unable to be repaired were sold as branded cars at an auction. The Ford dealer down the road didn't repair theirs but took money off the new cars and just sold them. My uncle bought a Ford 500 for nearly half the sticker.


----------



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

Got in a hail storm 2-summers ago in my pickemup truck. Largest size was golfball. I pulled over and hunkered down. Absolutly deafening. No glass damage but lots of dents. Can you imagine driving a vert?By the way o.p.- was there any verts on the lot?


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is crazy! If I saw one of those that I liked (and had the money) I would just make an offer and have the repairs done myself. Depending on the parts you may come out witha better deal.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

that made me want to cry...

i told my manager to expect some calls for new inventory. that is terrible man...keep us updated on what the outcome is as far as how everything will be handled.


----------



## bluedogok (May 21, 2007)

SNaray8442 said:


> Ouch. I almost got stuck in that hail storm, but got south quick enough to survive it


I did as well, we were finalizing the deal on my Z4 on 183 (not at BMWoA) and it started raining when we left. I just had dark clouds behind me and it started the heavy rain after I got home but no hail.

It was a massive storm, in Marble Falls (about 30 miles west of the dealership) they had to close a part of US-281 because there was a foot of hail blocking the road and some cars got stuck in it.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like that dealerships insurance premium just went a bit higher!


----------



## minty_freshness (Jan 22, 2009)

Those poor bimmers.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

A new take on flame surfacing is all....


----------



## FSUJP (Mar 25, 2009)

That hurts to look at. Good pics though. Did you see the owner of the dealership outside crying?


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Yikes! Its painful to look at those pics.


----------



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

I stopped by the dealer this morning and spoke with the pre-owned sales manager. The cars are being sold As-Is however they would repair all broken glass and any damaged electronics. Its up to the consumer to repair any body panels damaged from the hail. Insurance adjusters were there today and the cars were led like cattle into the service dept for damage assessment. They are eating a huge loss because of this. Some of the cars I looked at were discounted as much as 30 percent off.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

So whats gonna happen though... Corporate is gonna send them some new ones or parts or what....


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

POof540i said:


> I believe they have insurance for such an event, but I'm not sure.


Yeah, insurance will pick up the bill, but they're out their deductible, which is not small, from what I hear.
And their inventory will be unavailable for several days, if not weeks, even if they have a dent buster guy on site full time.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

So if some buys one of those cars, can they claim against their insurance? Or will insurance say it's pre-existing condition?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Woooowwww


----------

